# Type 'B' dwelling units



## Mech

ANSI A117.1-2003

I'm not too familiar with the residential side of accessibility.

We have several three bedroom Type 'B' dwelling units.  Under section 1004.5, it does not make reference to required floor space for doors except at the primary entrance door.  So does this mean that I can have a 36 inch wide hallway leading to two bedrooms, the bathroom, and a closet?  (The hallway is 7'-9" long.) How many bedrooms need to be accessible - all or just one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim B

Type B Dwelling Units need to provide maneuvering clearance and 32” of clear opening width at only the primary entrance door from the outside. All other user passage doors within the unit only need to provide 31 ¾” clear widths, no maneuvering clearances are required

Type B Dwelling Units are required to provide an accessible route (not maneuvering clearance) to all other spaces within the unit, unless they are raised or sunken areas and the allowance for a higher threshold to a patio with sliding doors.

The accessible route shall comply with ANSI A117.1-2003, 403.5 for clear width: 32” for lengths less than 24” and 36” for lengths greater than 24” (Keep in mind that segments of 32” widths shall provide segments of 36” widths for 48” in length).

As far as accessible bedrooms: The only requirements are:


Each space shall provide the clear width to the space for the route

Each space shall provide the minimum clear width door opening (31 ¾”)

Each space shall provide operable parts at accessible reach ranges as per ANSI A117.1-2003, 1004.9

Keep in mind that toilet room and kitchen clearances are addressed separately from accessible routes for Type B Units


----------



## brudgers

Type B units only need to meet the requirements listed in the code.

Dwellings are not like places of public accommodation because their occupants have time to become familiar with the spaces and the ability to adapt the spaces or equipment to their needs to a certain extent.


----------



## Gene Boecker

It looks like Jim's comments with Ben's editorial have you covered!

(At least as far as your question is concerned.)


----------



## jplunkett1

Would somebody please confirm Jim's post that maneuvering clearances are not required within Type B units?  I've gone back and forth on this topic and just want to make sure.  My confusion comes from the fact that Type B units are required to have an accessible route and maneuvering clearances are listed as a component in Chapter 4: Accessible Routes.

My main concern is for maneuvering clearances at the doors inside bathrooms.  Any clarification on this is much appreciated.


----------



## globe trekker

From the 2003 ANSI A117.1, Section 1004.5.1, Exception: Maneuvering clearances required

by Section 404.2.3 shall not be required on the unit side of the primary entrance door.



.


----------



## jplunkett1

Thanks Globe Trekker, however, I interpret that section to only apply to the main entrance door itself since it is under the "Primary Entrance Door" section.  Also, they removed that language from the 2009 version (probably because it is somewhat confusing.)


----------



## pwood

plunkett,

  welcome to the forum. Your superbowl performance for the Raiders was legendary!?


----------



## jplunkett1

Thanks.  Football is great and all, but code compliance is where my true passion is.


----------



## globe trekker

jplunkett1,

Welcome to the Building Codes Forum!

I do not have the 2009 edition of the ANSI A117.1, plus the OP was

referring to the 2003 edition.

Which edition are you looking for a viewpoint on?

.


----------



## mtlogcabin

jplunkett1 said:
			
		

> Thanks Globe Trekker, however, I interpret that section to only apply to the main entrance door itself since it is under the "Primary Entrance Door" section.  Also, they removed that language from the 2009 version (probably because it is somewhat confusing.)


I agree that only applies to the primary entrance door because ANSI Section 1004.5.1 requires primary entrance doors to comply with Section 404  all other doors within a "B" unit have to comply with ANSI Section 1004.5

Accessible units are required to meet the turning space requirements.

Type "A" units not all bathrooms are required to have a turning space.

1003.3.2 Turning Space.

All rooms served by an accessible route shall provide a turning space complying with Section 304.

EXCEPTION: Toilet rooms and bathrooms that are not required to comply with Sections 1003.11.5 through 1003.11.9.


----------



## jplunkett1

Thanks all for the welcome.  I'm working with 2009, but an interpretation on on 2003 would be helpful as well.

My general understanding from other people and their experience is that within a Type B unit, you don't need maneuvering clearances at doors (to bedrooms, bathrooms, etc.)  Here's where I get tied up though:

1004.5.2 says that user passage doors need to comply with 1004.5.2 (note: it doesn't say that it *only* needs to comply with that section), 1004.3.1 states that "At least one accessible route shall connect *all* spaces and elements that are a part of the unit..."

From there, if you look at 404.1, "Doors and doorways that are part of an accessible route shall comply with section 404" (which includes maneuvering clearances).

An interpretation not requiring the clearances would obviously be to my benefit, but when I look at the code from a conservative standpoint, it implies to me that they are required.  Again, if anyone has any insight into this issue, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## globe trekker

In further review of the 2003 edition, Section 402.2 Components:

*402.2 Components.*

Accessible routes shall consist of one or more of the following components:

Walking surfaces with a slope not steeper than 1:20, doors and doorways,

ramps, curb ramps excluding the flared sides, elevators, and platform lifts.

All components of an accessible route shall comply with the applicable

portions of this standard.

This requirement sends you to Section 404.1 Doors and Doorways:

*404.1 General.*

Doors and doorways that are part of an accessible route shall comply

with Section 404.

This section sends you to Section 404.2.3 Maneuvering Clearances at

Doors:

Minimum maneuvering clearances at doors shall comply with Section

404.2.3 and shall include the full clear opening width of the doorway.

This section sends you to Section 404.2.3.1 Swinging doors:

Swinging doors shall have maneuvering clearances complying

with Table 404.2.3.1.

See this link for a good representation of Table 404.2.3.1

with pictures: *Chapter 4 - Accessible Routes*

In essence, as I have re-read these various sections, IMO, the

Maneuvering Clearances are required within a Type "B" Unit.

Thoughts..

.


----------



## jplunkett1

Globe,

Just got off the phone with a code consultant in Indiana (where this project is) and he basically told me that while the conservative interpretation (requiring maneuvering clearances) is not technically incorrect, he's never seen that interpretation enforced.

Personally, I came to the same conclusion as you, but I think this is just an oversight by ANSI.  So, just for the record, according to my code consultant:

*Per ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003, maneuvering clearances at doors within a Type B unit are not required. *

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## mtlogcabin

I disagree using ANSI 2003

The requirements fot Type B units are found in 1004

1004.3 Accessible Route.

Accessible routes within Type B units shall comply with Section 1004.3. 

1004.5 Doors and Doorways. 

Doors and doorways shall comply with Section 1004.5. 

The only charging lanquage in Section 1004.5 directing you to Section 404 for doors is for the primary entrance door and then there is an exception that 404.2.3 is not required on the unit side

Now look at the lanquage for an accessible unit and an "A" unit,

1002.5 Doors and Doorways.

The primary entrance door to the unit, and all other doorways intended for user passage, shall comply with Section 404.

If it was the intent of ANSI to require the manuvering clearances within a "B" unit the language would say so. Therefore manuvering clearances as outlined in Section 404 are not applicable to "B" type dwelling units


----------



## brudgers

Type B units are (or rather originally were) intended to comply with HUD's FHA accessibility standards. In standard ICC fashion, crap has been added to those requirements solely for the sake of adding crap to the requirements.

  There is an accessible route through the unit (or rather through the first floor) of a type B unit. It's just accessible to a different set of dimensional requirements.

  Likewise, there is maneuvering space in the toilet rooms of a type B unit. Again, it is just to a different set of dimensional requirements than ADA requires for places of public accommodation.

  As I've said many times, people can modify their dwellings in ways that they cannot modify a burger stand owned by someone else.

  A person can also take a crap with the door open in their own home.

  The codes often recognize this and allow tighter spaces within a dwelling.

  Right up to the point where people who shouldn't be allowed to change the code, are allowed to do so.

  Then we get one size fits all code stupidity.


----------



## JBI

My understanding has always been that a Type A unit is fully accessible with all bells and whistles already installed.

A Type B unit is 'adaptable', meaning that all spacial requirements are met - hall width, door clearances, etc. - but the grab bars have not been installed (although the blocking is already in the walls), there is a standard toilet in lieu of a higher seat.

Adaptable means that the unit could be made fully accessible without major construction...


----------



## PhillyBuilder

Working in Philly on a 5 story R-2 building.  We have the required Type A units throughout the building and my understanding is that all other units are Type B.  all of these Type B units have multiple bathrooms throughout the unit.  do all of the bathrooms need blocking for future grab bars in the type B's or just 1 designated bathroom needs blocking.  im kinda confused...


----------



## Rick18071

1004.11 toilet and bathing facilitie*s*
1004.11.2 Reinforcement shall be provided for the future of grab bars and shower seats at water closet*s*, bathtub*s*, and shower compartment*s*.

Everything is plural so I would say  fixtures need blocking in all toilet and bathing facilities.


----------

